# hostia!



## bb008

Hola a todos:

Mis queridos foreros y en este caso especialmente a los españoles, de tantas películas españolas que he visto, veo que utilizan mucho esta expresión, mi pregunta es, cuál es el significado en sí, es como un "que vaina", "Susto", un sinónimo de "carajo" un ¡Conchale vale! venezolano. Consulte el WordReference y me indica en su 2da. y 3era. acepción:

Vulg. Golpe Fuerte. *Se ha dado una hostia con la moto : Por favor alguien que me explique esta frase.*

¡hostia! Interj. Vulgar. Exclamación que indica sorpresa, asombro, disgusto o admiración generalmente: ¡hostia, qué susto me has dado!

Porqué vulgar, a mí no me suena vulgar, debe ser a que no es utilizada en Venezuela, pero quisiera me explicarán un poquito la utilización de la expresión.

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## Cristina.

¡Cónchale!
*Se ha dado una hostia con la moto : Por favor alguien que me explique esta frase.*
Pues eso, que se ha dado un golpe muy fuerte, importante, darse un hostión, darse una piña, darse un piñazo.


----------



## Berenguer

Es una expresión tan vulgar como usada. Su vulgarismo puede provenir probablemente de la consideración como blasfemia de la misma, ya que la hostia (consagrada) en el ámbito cristiano ya sabemos lo que es.
Y efectivamente, se utiliza muchísimo, y de formas muy variadas. Las dos acepciones que pones son quizás las más usadas.
Así, "se ha dado un golpe con la moto" equivaldría a "se ha dado una leche con la moto" y siendo un poco más bastos "se ha dado una hostia/un hostiazo con la moto". Embrollando un poco el asunto también se puede recurrir a "vaya _rejostio _(re-hostio) que se ha dado con la moto". 
Quizás tan solo "cojones" y "coño" tengan tanto uso como "hostia".
Un saludo


----------



## Cristina.

¡Hostia(s)! = ¡Leche(s)!, ¡Jolines!, para mí es más suave que ¡Joder! o ¡Coño!

1. Golpe. Esta acepción suele utilizarse con verbos como dar (de hostias), meter (una hostia), hinchar (a hostias)... _Se pegó una HOSTIA con el coche y ahora está en el hospital._
2. f. pl. No admitir excusas o historias inventadas. Normalmente, este término se emplea con determinados verbos: (no) venir (con hostias), dejarse (de hostias)... _DÉJATE DE HOSTIAS y dime si mi padre se está muriendo._
3. *¡qué hostias!* loc. Expresión para reforzar una decisión_. ¡QUÉ HOSTIAS! Nos compraremos el coche y no se hable más._
_4_. *salir echando* / *cagando hostias* loc. Ir a toda velocidad.
5. *ser* alguien *la (re)hostia* / *la hostia consagrada/la (re)leche* loc. Ser alguien sorprendente, bien por sus cualidades negativas, bien por las positivas_. Carlos ES LA HOSTIA. Ayer me hizo un regalo precioso._ 
6. *tener mala hostia* Tener mal carácter._© Espasa Calpe, S.A._


----------



## Fernando

Para mí, la palabreja es extremadamente vulgar. Yo (no especialmente remilgado) no la uso nunca.

Por supuesto, si además el interlocutor es una persona religiosa, se sentirá ofendida.

Se usa, por supuesto, y bastante, lo cual no la hace más aconsejable.

Si lo quieres en el orden que propone Cristina: Jolines<Leche<Joder<Co...<H...

Por cierto, en las películas españolas se habla mucho peor (si cabe) que en la calle.


----------



## Jellby

El recurso (barato) es decir "ostia" en su lugar, que significa ostra (molusco) 

Sí, es vulgar, pero todo depende del entorno, por supuesto...


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> veo que utilizan mucho esta expresión, mi pregunta es, cuál es el significado en sí



¡Hostia, Bb! ¡Menuda pregunta!


----------



## bb008

Cristina. said:


> ¡Hostia(s)! = ¡Leche(s)!, ¡Jolines!, para mí es más suave que ¡Joder! o ¡Coño!
> 
> *"Leche" me parece más vulgar, a mí personalmente me suena grosera, dada la comparación.*
> 
> dejarse (de hostias)... _DÉJATE DE HOSTIAS y dime si mi padre se está muriendo._
> 
> _*Aquí sería como dejate de vaina, dejate de rodeos y dimelo de una vez*_
> 
> 
> 
> Jellby said:
> 
> 
> 
> El recurso (barato) es decir "ostia" en su lugar, que significa ostra (molusco)
> 
> Sí, es vulgar, pero todo depende del entorno, por supuesto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que curioso cuando estaba tratando de explicar el post pensé en colocar "ostia", pero no sabía a ciencia cierta si ustedes decían hostia/ostia, tenía mi duda y busqué en WR.
> 
> Ustedes la ven vulgar, pero como dice Fernando es más bien ofensiva, la gente se ofende en el caso de ser religioso, remilgado
> 
> En conclusión, para ustedes no es recomendable andar con el hostia en la boca...
Click to expand...


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> En conclusión, para ustedes no es recomendable andar con el hostia en la boca...



En lenguaje coloquial a mí no me parece demasiado fuerte. No lo usaría ante una auditorio dando una conferencia pero lo uso en mi vida cotidiana sin demasiados reparos. A veces te sale solo ya que también nos sirve como exclamación en casi cualquier situación (en lenguaje coloquial y situación informal).

Saludos.

P.D: ¿de verdad "leche" te suena grosera?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Martita 
A mi tambien me suena mas vulgar "leche", debido a la connotación sexual del termino.
pero hostia, es tan común escucharselo a ustedes que para mi no suena vulgar, aunque comparto la opinion de que es irrespetuoso.

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

ROSANGELUS said:


> A mi tambien me suena mas vulgar "leche", debido a la connotación sexual del termino.



Muy curioso. Gracias por la rápida respuesta.
Ahora mismo le comentaba a una amiga argentina esto mismo y le decía que si un niño dice "¡Leches!" probablemente sorprenda pero no lleve aparejado una regañina cosa que sí pasaría con "¡Hostias!". Me dice que a ella no le suenan demasiado fuertes ninguna pero que menos la primera que la segunda... muy curioso .


----------



## Cristina.

lamartus said:


> En lenguaje coloquial a mí no me parece demasiado fuerte. No lo usaría ante una auditorio dando una conferencia pero lo uso en mi vida cotidiana sin demasiados reparos. A veces te sale solo ya que también nos sirve como exclamación en casi cualquier situación (en lenguaje coloquial y situación informal).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> P.D: ¿de verdad "leche" te suena grosera?


 
Estoy de acuerdo, si estoy hablando con un cura procuraré no decirla , que no es el caso, pero incluso hablando con gente católica no pasa nada, ya que, pienso, se ha descontextualizado, yo creo que nadie piensa en la hostia sagrada cuando se dice (al igual que pasa con joder! y coño!)

Respecto a bb08, creo que es porque piensa en leche como semen. Estoy de acuerdo con ella, aunque no está muy claro.
*Ser la leche/la releche/la hostia/la rehostia*
Usamos esta expresión para dar a entender que algo o alguien nos sorprende positiva o negativamente. _Este tío es la leche: te desvives por él y resulta que no te hace ni caso.|Eres la leche; siempre haciéndome regalos.|Ese ordenador es la leche: tiene todo lo que puedes pedir y vale la mitad que el mío.|Ese ordenador es la leche: se bloquea cada dos por tres._ 
Seguramente el valor ponderativo de la expresión se deba a que la _leche_ es el alimento más importante y necesario para la vida, aunque, como en otras muchas expresiones, _leche_ funciona también como eufemismo de _*hostia*,_ tomado aquí como 'lo mejor; lo más sagrado'. _Releche_ funciona como aumentativo de leche._© Espasa Calpe, S.A._

*¡Me cago en la leche!/en la hostia!* /en diez/en Dioro/en Diógenes/en la mar (salada)/en la puta (de bastos/de oros)/en tu estampa/en tu sombra (Cagarse en la leche/en diez...)
Estas exclamaciones, que a veces rozan el improperio, funcionan como expresión de desagrado, de disgusto, de contrariedad o de enfado. _¡Me cago en la leche! Ya es la tercera semana que me encuentro un rayón en el coche. ¡Será posible! _La aparición de la _leche_ no parece tener que ver con el semen, como sugieren algunas teorías (v. _Irse echando leches_), sino que más bien debemos interpretar la palabra en sentido literal: parece que se sugiere que el enfado conduce a estropear uno de los alimentos principales, con las connotaciones que tiene el color blanco. No es descartable tampoco que estemos ante un eufemismo -una forma de evitar la palabra que no queremos decir- de _*hostia*_ (v. _Darle a alguien una leche_). El término _diez_ sí nos lleva a pensar en un eufemismo, de Dios. _© Espasa Calpe, S.A._

*Darle/meterle/pegarle a alguien* *una leche /una hostia*/una galleta/una castaña/un castañazo 
_Golpear o golpearse violentamente. ¿Has visto el debate de ayer en la tele? ¡Fue increíble! Una señora del público bajó al plató y, sin mediar palabra, se fue hacia el ministro y le dio una leche/hostia impresionante. _
El término _leche,_ como en otras expresiones, se usa como eufemismo de _*hostia*,_ estableciendo quizá una relación entre alimento corporal y alimento espiritual, aparte de la identificación por el color (v. _De mala leche_||_¡Me cago en la leche!_). La palabra _galleta_ -ya tenemos para mojar- parece mucho más adecuada en la expresión por lo que se refiere a su identificación con _*hostia*. __© Espasa Calpe, S.A._


----------



## jonquiliser

Fernando said:


> Para mí, la palabreja es extremadamente vulgar. Yo (no especialmente remilgado) no la uso nunca.
> ...
> 
> Si lo quieres en el orden que propone Cristina: Jolines<Leche<Joder<Co...<H...





Jellby said:


> Sí, es vulgar, pero todo depende del entorno, por supuesto...



Posí - hostia es de lo que más he escuchado (y usado), y siempre se ha encontrado entre las alternativas más suaves...!


----------



## Jellby

Como eufemismo de "leche" se puede usar "leñe", aunque sólo como interjección, no como golpe fuerte, que yo sepa.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Bueno acá se utiliza tambien leche, como suerte.
pero todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Cristina.

*¡leñe!*
interj. Expresión de enfado, sorpresa... Esta voz es una expresión eufemística que sustituye a _leche_._¡LEÑE!_ Ya me he enganchado la ropa otra vez.
interj. Se usa para expresar enfado, irritación o reproche: _¡quédate quieto ya, leñe! __© Espasa Calpe, S.A._
 
¡Hostia, tú, pues sí! 
¡Hostia! no me parece muy ordinario, mucho menos que ¡Joder!, sin comparación. Y ¡Leñe! es muy suavín, no está muy en boga que digamos, aunque todo es opinable.


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bueno acá se utiliza tambien leche, como suerte.
> pero todo depende del contexto.


 

Cierto: ¡Qué mala leche!, pero suena vulgar verdad. 

Pero igual como dice Rosa ustedes son los que dicen la expresión por eso quiero saber como la utilizan.

Y eso de leñe, es primera vez que lo escuchó. Interesante *la palabreja* como dice Fernandito.


----------



## Fernando

Disiento con Cristina, "joder" está tan gastado (en España, por supuesto) que ni mueve una ceja, como dirían los anglos.

Personalmente no encuentro ninguna palabra más malsonante que la del tema de este hilo. Cada vez que la oigo llamo (cariñosamente) al orden al que lo dice. ¡Canastos!


----------



## Cristina.

Me refería a ¡Leñe!, no a ¡Joder!, hasta ahí llego ( ¡Leñe! me suena a arcaico, dicho por ancianos, como ¡Concho!, que es un eufemismo de ¡C..o!)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que "qué mala leche" se refiere a otra cosa, como a mala intención; ninguna de las que han puesto sería vulgar por acá porque no se usan (tal vez joder, que sí se usa).


----------



## Cristina.

También se usa *"tener mala baba"*, aparte de *tener mala leche *o* tener mala hostia*:
*tener mala baba* loc. Tener mal carácter. En esta expresión se produce, de nuevo, una sustitución pero sin una motivación clara, en la que _baba_ reemplaza a carácter, de forma encubridora y tal vez humorística, de la misma manera que también lo hace la palabra _leche, _por ejemplo, en la expresión de significado idéntico _tener mala leche_. _No riñas tanto a los niños. Me parece que hoy _TIENES MALA BABA. _© Espasa Calpe, S.A._

Edit:
Pues "LECHE" podría ser un eufemismo de semen: (yo, personalmente, creo que sí  )
*Irse*/marcharse/salir* echando*/cagando *leches *:Irse muy deprisa, a gran velocidad. Se suele emplear en forma de amenaza. _Te he dicho mil veces que no te quiero ver por aquí._ _¡Vete echando leches antes de que me cabree de verdad! _El término _leches_ podría ser un eufemismo de _semen,_ con lo que la expresión _echar leches_ sería algo así como eyacular, acción súbita y veloz. De todas formas, también podría funcionar como eufemismo de _hostias__© Espasa Calpe, S.A._

También se puede decir *Irse**/marcharse/salir echando/cagando hostias.*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Fernando said:


> Disiento con Cristina, "joder" está tan gastado (en España, por supuesto) que ni mueve una ceja, como dirían los anglos.
> 
> Personalmente no encuentro ninguna palabra más malsonante que la del tema de este hilo. Cada vez que la oigo llamo (cariñosamente) al orden al que lo dice. ¡Canastos!


Hostias Fernando, convendrás conmigo en que hay hostias graciosas... Hay quien es la hostia, la rehostia  o la rehostia bendita. Pero a ti todo esto te pone ¡de una mala hostia! 

Una hostia.

Pedro.


----------



## chics

Cristina. said:


> Me refería a ¡Leñe!,( ¡Leñe! me suena a arcaico, dicho por ancianos)


 
A mí también me suena a caricatura de viejo rural... Creo que ya nadie la dice. _Leche_ se oye -al menos por aquí- casi sólo en boca de hombres, de una cierta edad, también. Lo percibo mucho menos vivo que _hostia _y también me suena peor, se refiere al semen, por supuesto.

En mi pueblo, los niños dicen_ hosti_, al igual que existe_ jolines_ o_ jo (jo-oó,_ en realidad).

Y la versión más enfática: _¡hostia puta!_


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> En mi pueblo, los niños dicen_ hosti_,


 
Os lo hemos cogido prestado... No es muy frecuente pero también se oye el "hosti tú" por aquí; y a continuación la pregunta de rigor: "tienes familia catalana, no?"


----------



## chics

Jooo, yo me pregunto: ¿Y porqué sólo es catalán?
Por cierto, me acabas de recoradar que hace poco un madrileño nos preguntó en el foro de catalán que porqué decíamos tanto "ostras" (versión molusca de _hostia_).


----------



## Jellby

Yo nunca he interpretade "leche" como eufemismo por semen, y me parece menos fuerte que "hostia". ¿También cuando se dice que alguien es "la leche" os parece fuerte?

Otra palabreja que sustituye a "hostia" es "(h)ostinga".


----------



## lamartus

Jellby said:


> Otra palabreja que sustituye a "hostia" es "(h)ostinga".



¡Anda la órdiga! 

Esa también la he escuchado pero nunca pensé que se recogiera en el diccionario. 

*órdiga**.*
*anda la **~**, *o* la **~**.*
* 1.     * locs. interjs. U. para expresar admiración o sorpresa.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Cristina.

Jellby said:


> Yo nunca he interpretade "leche" como eufemismo por semen, y me parece menos fuerte que "hostia". ¿También cuando se dice que alguien es "la leche" os parece fuerte?
> 
> Otra palabreja que sustituye a "hostia" es "(h)ostinga".


 
Yo tampoco he pensado nunca en eso, pero viendo los comentarios de las venezolanas y viendo el diccionario me hizo pensar; de todas formas, su origen es incierto, ya que en "¡Me cago en la leche!" dice que es un eufemismo de hostia y que no tiene nada que ver con el semen, a pesar de lo que dicen algunos, y en "irse echando leches" dice que sí es un eufemismo de semen y lo compara con la eyaculación.
"Ser la leche/la hostia" no me parece fuerte, y aquí sí que creo que leche es un eufemismo de hostia y no tiene nada que ver con fluidos corporales.

A mí ¡Leche! no me parece fuerte en sí, y mucho menos si lo comparamos con ¡Hostia /¡Hostias!/¡La hostia!, y no digamos nada con ¡(La) hostia puta!, ¡(La) hostia bendita! o ¡Cagüen la hostia!.


----------



## heidita

Fernando said:


> ¡Canastos!


 


Cristina. said:


> ¡Leñe! me suena a arcaico, dicho por ancianos, como ¡Concho!, que es un eufemismo de ¡C..o!)


 
Canastos, ¡qué bonito Fernando!

Leñe es también elegante, concho o corcho, como digo yo, también. 

Mi joya y yo que somos muy bien hablados usamos los ya mencionados y además:

*¡Caramba!*

*¡Caray!*

*¡Córcholis!*

*¡O cielos, qué horror!*

*¡Cáspita!*

*¡Ostras Pedrín!* (mi favorito)(¡Con permiso de Morcillo!)


----------



## RADIRO

Para evitar herir susceptibilidades se admite que la exclamación se escriba sin haceh: *Ostia* y creo que cada vez está más extendido escribirlo así.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> *¡Caramba!*
> 
> *¡Caray!*
> 
> *¡Córcholis!*
> 
> *¡O cielos, qué horror!*
> 
> *¡Cáspita!*
> 
> *¡Ostras Pedrín!*



Y siguiendo con los moluscos: "¡caracoles!". También "¡Ondia!" (ésta me suena a Forges).


----------



## chics

_Ondia_ no es una palabra forgiana, se usa mucho donde yo vivo y, teniendo en cuenta que él no es de aquí, supongo que también en más sitios.


----------



## Cristina.

_*¡Corcho!, ¡córcholis! , ¡concho!*_
_interj. Caramba. Esta interjección constituye una expresión eufemística de sorpresa. Reemplaza a la voz *coño*. ¡CÓRCHOLIS! ¡Qué picante está este pescado!_
_*¡Caramba!*_
_interj. Se usa para expresar extrañeza, enfado o asombro: ¡Caramba, qué tarde es! Sinónimos : ¡Caracoles!, ¡Hombre!, ¡Vaya!, ¡Ea!._

_*¡Ostras!*_
_interj. Expresión de sorpresa o enfado. La interjección ostras sustituye al término *hostia*, considerado disfemístico o malsonante por su irreverencia. ¡OSTRAS! Me he vuelto a dejar la plancha encendida._
_*Fostia*_
_Golpe. Este término sustituye la hache de la palabra *hostia* por una efe inicial, quizá por un juego formal o por una tendencia eufemística, ya que el significado no varía. Menuda FOSTIA se ha pegado con el coche._
_*Hostiar*_
_Golpear.Lo HOSTIARON por chivato. ¡No corras tanto, que nos vamos a HOSTIAR! _

_*Fostiar*_
_Golpear.Te voy a FOSTIAR hasta que me canse, por todo lo que nos has hecho padecer esta noche.© Espasa Calpe, S.A._


----------



## bb008

¡Caramba, caramba!, que bueno estuvo este post, gracias a todos me quedó un poco más claro, lo de hostia. Gracias y Besos

BB.-


----------



## L4ut4r0

RADIRO said:


> Para evitar herir susceptibilidades se admite que la exclamación se escriba sin hache: *Ostia* y creo que cada vez está más extendido escribirlo así.



El DPD no está entre los que lo admiten: Se escribe siempre con _h-,_ por lo que, en los usos indicados, es incorrecta la grafía _*ostia_.


----------



## heidita

_Ostia_ se usa como eufemismo de _hostia_. En efecto, no se refiere a la misma palabra, pero la grafía "ostia" desde luego que existe. El DRAE lo recoge.


----------



## emm1366

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola a todos.

Acabo de leer que la palabra "Hostia" tiene un sentido vulgar o malsonante en algunas partes. He leído la traducción, los ejemplos y los significados en el diccionario y no veo nada vulgar. Es decir, dicho con ira, cualquier expresión es vulgar. ¿Alguien puede decirme por qué es vulgar y cómo se usa?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Se usa en España con mucha frecuencia en expresiones  como ¡Hostia!, "me cago en la hostia", "qué hostias pasa", etc, siempre malsonantes y ofensivas para un creyente. Por darte idea de lo que significa, nunca se debe utilizar ante gente mayor y se reserva para el lenguaje más bajo. Entre amigos se utiliza con frecuencia. Además es el sustituto de bofetada; cuando alguien quiere decir en plena ira que va a pegaqr a alguien suele decir "le voy a dar una hostia", "lo inflaré a hostias".
Algunos periodistas, cuando lo reproducen, lo escriben si hache para distinguirlo de su sentido genuino: pequeño trozo de pan sin levadura que constituye el rito central de la religión católica: consagrar esos pequeños trozos circulares de pan para dar luego de comulgar a los fieles.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Si un español exclama que algo es "la hostia" es como si tu dijeras que es "una chimba". Para alguien que no esté familiarizado con la expresión no será una vulgaridad pero creo que no lo dirías si estás hablando con tu abuelita, con el cura que te confiesa o el gerente de la empresa donde trabajas. Para más detalles espera que te conteste un español.

NTD


----------



## emm1366

Gracias a ambos. Más claro no me puede quedar.


----------



## Pilarcita

Toñito, pero joder la usamos acá como molestar, y jodido como arruinado ¿no?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así es, Pilarcita. También con el sentido de robar o ver la cara:

- Me jodió con $100 que le presté y nunca me pagó.

En algunos lugares joder es tener relaciones sexuales. Para eso por acá usamos coger y chingar (esta última con su infinidad de definiciones). De cualquier manera, no se oye joder en la tele.


----------



## ainarra

Cristina. said:


> ......
> *¡Me cago en la leche!/en la hostia!* ......
> Estas exclamaciones, que a veces rozan el improperio, funcionan como expresión de desagrado, de disgusto, de contrariedad o de enfado. _¡Me cago en la leche! Ya es la tercera semana que me encuentro un rayón en el coche. ¡Será posible! _La aparición de la _leche_ no parece tener que ver con el semen, como sugieren algunas teorías (v. _Irse echando leches_), sino que más bien debemos interpretar la palabra en sentido literal.....


Hace bastante años un señor ya muy mayor (español de España) con una cara de bastante disgusto me explicó, que en este caso se refería a la leche de la Virgen. 
Lo de muy mayor es importante porque, come se ve de otros posts, esas expresiones tienen la evolución muy rápida y suelen perder el significado inicial


----------



## Atilano

Intervengo en este hilo con mucha repugnancia pues abomino de las blasfemias. Y hostia, dicho como interjección o con los sentidos figurados que se han expuesto, es una muy fea blasfemia. Su profusión en las películas españolas tiene muy “mala leche” (tendrá que ver con las subvenciones). Os aconsejo evitarla.

 Como habéis dicho algunos, yo también creo que hostia ha llegado a significar golpe (y después “cosa extraordinaria”) atraída por leche. En cuanto al proceso por el que “leche” ha llegado a significar golpe y a usarse como interjección, yo tengo mi teoría. No es más que una ocurrencia pero quizá a alguno le convenza.

 En cuanto a la connotación genital de leche, me parece que debe de ser muy moderna, y en todo caso no creo que haya tenido relación con el proceso por el que esta palabra se ha convertido en sinónimo de golpe.

 Todo empieza con la expresión “la leche que me han dado”, o le han dado a otro, que se usa de toda la vida como alusión a la madre, al principio de la vida y al hecho de seguir viviendo. 

 Al tratarse de lo más querido para cada persona, también es algo por lo que se jura:
Te lo juro por la leche que me han dado (por mi madre, por mi vida).
​Y se convierte en una exclamación de asombro y también de enfado:¡La leche que me han dado! viene a ser como ¡Anda, mi madre!
​Como tal exclamación de sorpresa y enfado la suelta uno cuando se da un golpe, o se lo dan, y de ahí pasa a significar el golpe mismo.¡La leche que me han dado! ¡Vaya golpe me han dado! (leche =golpe)
​Con el significado original de la madre o la vida de cada uno, aquella expresión se convierte fácilmente en una maldición en imprecaciones como¡Maldita sea la leche que te han dado! o ¡Me cago en la leche que te han dado!
​Y éstas son construcciones paralelas a otras que se usan para maldecir (me cago en tus muertos, en tu padre) o para blasfemar. 
 
Atraída por estos paralelos la expresión pierde la subordinada y se queda en 
¡Me cago en la leche! (perdiéndose de vista su sentido original)
​En cuanto a la expresión "mala leche" (=mala intención) creo que viene de “mala sangre” mediante un proceso semejante de intercambio semántico.

 Y quiero terminar desagraviando: 
Hostia Pura, Hostia Santa, Hostia Inmaculada, 
seáis por siempre bendita y alabada. Amén. ​


----------

